# will sofits help



## neal (Jan 19, 2007)

Being new here I would like to start off with saying thank you to the people that keep this form going. Bpape told me about this site when I purchased some material from him and my quest for improving what I’m hearing has begun.
The question that I have is for a closed in family room of 27’ x 15’ x 7.5’, that is used for a theater. The room has the front wall treated and side reflections treated but I can’t get any good corner traps up because of the w.a.p. 
Will building a sofit 12” x 10” along the walls, except on the front wall, be beneficial enough for the work involved? 

Thanks,
Neal Frisbie


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Neil,

Funny that you should ask, but I am just finishing up 12" x 10" soffits along the side walls behind my listening area. I will be doing measurements tonight to see if it made a difference and will post pictures and results tomorrow.

Bob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Neal. Glad you made it.

Those should provide a good amount of broadband control for you. If that's the only way you can get some bass control in the room, I'd say it would definitely be worth the effort.

Bryan


----------



## neal (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok then, sofit time it is. I wonder how well my wife is going to take this change when she gets back into town next week!:innocent:


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Neal, 

Guilford of Maine is a fabric company that makes specialty fabrics for things like you are building.

I used the 'anchorage' fabric and really like it - It's been sag free for over a year and a half.
I have a color chart here, and Anchorage is available in 40 different colors, including many standard wall colors.

Many acoustics companies use Guilford FR701 -which is a kind of cheap, almost burlap looking material - by comparison, the Anchorage is a tighter weave with smaller strands, and is in my opinion, much more elegant looking.


----------

